# KiWigrip, too good to be true?



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was on the other site and KG was mentioned. I looked at the KG website and it really looks like the answer to "after" the soft spots are fixed on non skid decks. It just seems like we could remove the non skid, fix the soft spots on the coach roof tape the edges where it will go and roll it on! (after prepping of course) I would like to hear the good bad and ugly truth about it. 










Anti-skid Boat Decks from Pachena LLC - KiwiGrip anti-slip deck coating

PS; I don't see any mention of UV or UV resistance


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Denise
From my research and others who have used it I haven't heard anything bad about it. I think Interlux Interdeck comes in second but is good as well.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Search KiwiGrip On this site*

Denise,

I did a post on KiwiGrip a while back http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/34341-kiwi-grip-non-skid-3.html

I was impressed with the stuff and recommend it to our do it Yourself customers.

Fair Winds

Dave


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I used KiwiGrip when I re-did the decks on my boat a couple of years ago (documented here: http://sailing.thorpeallen.net/Greyhawk/2007-10/index.html), and have been happy with it so far.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

It has worked fine on my boat. I've had a couple high wear areas that chipped away, but they're easy to recover again if you save some of the material. Apply it in cooler weather. when temps are hot it tends to 'stipple' more instead of having the nicer ripple effect that you'd desire.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, it certainly sounds like the way to go after repairing soft spots. It makes matching the original non-skid unnecessary!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Denise I faced the same choice this month. Whiskeyjack is getting a makeover, and new non-skid was on the list. I considered Kiwigrip and rejected it in favour of Interlux intergrip non-skidd additive, after talking to a kiwigrip rep, the local yard, and reading some of the info here. Here's why:
1. Colour match. Couldn't guarantee it would match the rest of the new deck and cockpit paint, and nobody could tell me whether it would fade the same. by adding intergrip to the Paint i am already using for the rest of the deck, no problem.
2. Uniformity of finish. IF you are doing it all yourself, and IF you aren't wroking on a hot day, and IF your boat is not in both shade and sun depending upon time of day (meaning some parts of the deck will be warmer than others, causing paint to lay differently) then you can problably get a nice looking uniform finish. But, I am working with my wife, two people, two trays, two rollers, two techniques- the kiwigrip is a very thick material that doesn't really "flow out" very much, a lot like a roll-on truckbed coating, and is sensitive to technique- it stays as it lays, and if you worry it too much, it gets peaky, like meringue. Intergrip can be rerolled and recoated prior to getting tacky (15-30 mintue working window depending upon weather) to even out imperfections, but if you try to recoat Kiwigrip it can get messy. Also, painting on a hot day will cause the roller to load up and clump up, leading to an uneven coating, unless you give it a periodic cleaning.
3. Cost. A half pint of Intergrip is $15 at the local scamdlery, enough to do the entire deck of our boat (added to a quart of Brightsides.) According to Kiwigrip, I need a GALLON of Kiwigrip to do the same area- $130, or thereabouts.

4. Appearance. I like the way intergrip looks. Here's how ours looked after we finished this morning.



















The Kiwigrip may be a little grippier if properly applied , and may last longer, if properly applied, but since I and my crew occasionally have trouble with "if properly applied," I liked the idea of getting decent results with a more forgiving material.


----------



## radly53 (Dec 25, 2006)

I used KG on my boat 2 years ago and I'm very happy with it. It still looks very good. Its very grippy and dose not ripe up your skin. I found is simple to apply and it's water base.
I would use it again.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well thanks everyone.. Your helping me develop my plans for fixing some some soft spots on the cabin top: Cut the badly cracked non-skid, fix the core, replace with poxy and glass. fill and fair, grind off the rest of the "good" non skid, and give it all new KG surface! Question is when!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've had good success with Interdeck, a nonskid version of Brightsides. Three seasons now on the cockpit floor - started kind of bright white but has now faded/discoloured to a remarkable match with the gel coat finish elsewhere.

Great non skid properties wet or dry, smooth non abrasive finish, relatively cheap and easy to apply.

But I've also heard good things about Kiwigrip..


----------

